
Ask HN: Enterprise Web Without a Stack - rado
Is it feasible to build an enterprise web front end like TransferWise without any frameworks? Only native HTML and JS? Thanks.
======
hnbreak
Yes but it's so much more work + the code won't be maintainable and something
like Transferwise needs a lot of interactivity.

Rather check out the recent thread about the react SSR. The entire
field/frontend got quite complex and a good starter is first to understand the
underlying concepts of SSR, SPA, react. If you haven then still time, checkout
Vue, Svelte.

------
gZdJNc5C
Yes.

